# ~Soda Stream~



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone seen this NEW item they are selling on Tv now??
I believe it is called the Soda Stream.
A contraption that looks like a coffee maker, only it turns ordinary tap water..into soda!
Yeah.....rather hard to believe........it's a machine, and you have several "flavors" to choose from, and each small bottle of your favorite flavor is supposed to make up to 32 2-liter bottles of your favorite soda pop!
The people in the infomercial tried it, and I heard some say "It tastes just like Sprite".....or "It tastes just like Coke".
My problem would be, Coke tastes nothing like Pepsi.......so they probably do not have a Pepsi variation....only a Coke one.
It has the carbonation....the fizz looks as tho it's there.....I just wonder how the stuff tastes. People were talking about how much money they'd save......but I dunno.......I don't see how it can come close to my great tasting Pepsi....I think I'll stick with the way I buy my soda now~


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had one for a couple years now.

It works well but the refill CO2 cartridges are expensive.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> I've had one for a couple years now.
> 
> It works well but the refill CO2 cartridges are expensive.



Oh wow.....well it's nice to know someone does have one and that it works well!
But that sucks that a piece you need is so expensive....there is always a catch *sigh*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably better off buying soda water and adding the flavor you like.

or, skip the liver killing, teeth eating chemicals and have some fruit juice with it.


----------



## Douger (Dec 22, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh another Chinese made piece of shit to make them and Walmart richer.
'Call Now !! If you use your Shittybank card you can have it in monthly payments.
If you call in the next 30 minutes we'll throw in a purple potato peeler and a Ginsu knife"

murkins. The most gullible fuckers on the planet.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2011)

Douger said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh another Chinese made piece of shit to make them and Walmart richer.
> 'Call Now !! If you use your Shittybank card you can have it in monthly payments.
> If you call in the next 30 minutes we'll throw in a purple potato peeler and a Ginsu knife"
> 
> murkins. The most gullible fuckers on the planet.



What's gullible about not buying soda or sparkling water at a store?

The unit was not very expensive and in the 2 years I've had it I have not had one problem with it.

It makes a good addition to my home bar as I don't have to stock bottles of tonic or other mixers.  I just make them when I need them but then again you probably think having a home bar with a couple taps and a supply of fresh kegs of home brew is gullible as well.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2011)

okay its the solstice ....i am not gonna be mean...but i will admit that i am shocked you have this machinie thingie for sodas...cause you always come off as a bit of a health nut nazi....no offense....but now i get it you have it for your bar.....now why do you have such a well stocked bar.....

hmmm ego....pandering to friends....why?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 22, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh another Chinese made piece of shit to make them and Walmart richer.
> ...



I'm coming to your house for New years!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> okay its the solstice ....i am not gonna be mean...but i will admit that i am shocked you have this machinie thingie for sodas...cause you always come off as a bit of a health nut nazi....no offense....but now i get it you have it for your bar.....now why do you have such a well stocked bar.....
> 
> hmmm ego....pandering to friends....why?



I don't drink soda like colas or that other diet crap that's full of aspartame and other nasty chemicals.

I do however like a sparkling water with a few drops of fresh citrus juice.  And I know that the stuff I make is cheaper than a Perrier


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



I'm tapping a Christmas porter made with chocolate coffee and cinnamon this year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2011)

The only time I ever saw a soda stream was when it came out my nose..........


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

I just saw the damn commercial again ~LoL~
I can't hardly believe "It tastes like the real deal!!"


----------



## syrenn (Dec 22, 2011)

It is in essence a small counter top version of what every restaurant and bar has. Soda "syrup" and Co2.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I just saw the damn commercial again ~LoL~
> I can't hardly believe "It tastes like the real deal!!"


Why do I have the impression you will have one of these gadgets under your Christmas tree?


----------



## zzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

I miss my pop in a bottle that I have to use a pop opener on ...


> Complete with catchphrase, 'Get busy with the fizzy', the iconic machines were one of the 'must have' gadgets of the 70s and 80s.
> During the peak of their popularity the products were even delivered by milkmen up and down the country.
> But in the last two decades the machine, which was first invented in 1903, has vanished from mainstream stores.
> Now they are back in time for Christmas with a fresh range of flavours, a new, sleek machine - and the same catchphrase.
> ...


SodaStream machines return - Telegraph


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Anyone seen this NEW item they are selling on Tv now??
> I believe it is called the Soda Stream.
> A contraption that looks like a coffee maker, only it turns ordinary tap water..into soda!
> Yeah.....rather hard to believe........it's a machine, and you have several "flavors" to choose from, and each small bottle of your favorite flavor is supposed to make up to 32 2-liter bottles of your favorite soda pop!
> ...



I got one for Christmas, but I am not supposed to know that. I will report.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 22, 2011)

Douger said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh another Chinese made piece of shit to make them and Walmart richer.
> 'Call Now !! If you use your Shittybank card you can have it in monthly payments.
> If you call in the next 30 minutes we'll throw in a purple potato peeler and a Ginsu knife"
> 
> murkins. The most gullible fuckers on the planet.



I saw them at Target


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the damn commercial again ~LoL~
> ...



Only if someone gets me one~


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 22, 2011)

It probably tastes like carbonated kool aid.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

zzzz said:


> I miss my pop in a bottle that I have to use a pop opener on ...
> 
> 
> > Complete with catchphrase, 'Get busy with the fizzy', the iconic machines were one of the 'must have' gadgets of the 70s and 80s.
> ...



I miss the soda in the glass bottles too!!!!
These are pretty zzzz....and I do like the fountain soda taste


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

earlycuyler said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen this NEW item they are selling on Tv now??
> ...



Please report back....I will be waiting ~LoL~
These things do fascinate me..................


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if it would put fizz in my Jim Beam?


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I wonder if it would put fizz in my Jim Beam?




Never know till you try ~LoL~


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 22, 2011)

If enought people bought these things, we could capture carbon dioxide from the atmosphere and use it in these machines and solve globar walming.


----------



## chichi (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow!! I want one too!!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 31, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:
			
		

> I've had one for a couple years now.
> 
> It works well but the refill CO2 cartridges are expensive.


Eh i reckon they are!

My sister has one of these.......... I wonder if it has bad stuff like aspertame in the diet mixs?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Probably better off buying soda water and adding the flavor you like.
> 
> or, skip the liver killing, teeth eating chemicals and have some fruit juice with it.



Fruit juice is hard on your teeth and not good for diabetics so it may be hard on your liver as well.  I drink a little diet root beer for a treat but mostly water.  Milk with meals.

I don't know what's in the flavorings so I wouldn't get it, I don't trust these contraptions.  I'm a granola girl.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 31, 2011)

Well....I didn't get one....surprise ~LoL~
In fact, I haven't even seen one in stores anywhere.....I thought they were supposed to be available in a few stores (??)
Might help if I actually went out and ventured into a store *haha*


----------

